# A cool looking Quad



## puncturerepairkit (Aug 18, 2007)

More pictures from here oregon manifest 2011 - a set on Flickr

I don't know anything about it, or the Oregon Manifest. I just came across the pic and thought some of you guys might like to see it.

I do wonder if it has a rear diff though, it's hard to tell.


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Man that looks fun!


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Man that looks HEAVY!


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

Rear view from Flickr.


DSCF1311 by Tomas.Quinones, on Flickr

Still can't tell if it's a differential.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 13, 2007)

Contes Engineering


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Kavik said:


> Contes Engineering


Thanks for the link, they have some video's on the site showing the thing in action. Looks pretty fun.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Saw this at Interbike they had a video playing, with them riding it at a BMX track looked like a lot of fun I think the guy told us it weighed 45#


----------



## coffeecup (Sep 28, 2011)

*Quad brakes*

For some reason the pics don't display on my system. 

Does your quad have disc brakes? I am interested in how you did the mounts.

CC


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Even more fun if...*

It's neat, but fun? Fun would be taking away 2 of the wheels and 3/4 of the weight and going for a ride where you could lean steer and bunnyhop and stuff...

If you're going with more than 2 wheels, may as well go all the way.

-Walt



marks_bike said:


> Man that looks fun!


----------



## coffeecup (Sep 28, 2011)

Walt said:


> It's neat, but fun? Fun would be taking away 2 of the wheels and 3/4 of the weight and going for a ride where you could lean steer and bunnyhop and stuff...
> 
> If you're going with more than 2 wheels, may as well (link)
> -Walt


Well, yes... but I will be mounting these brakes on off road wheelchairs, and the 3+ wheel design is somehow standard in that business... 

CC


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'd put some 2.4 tires on that thing and rip up the DH section


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd heard one very practical use case for a quad cycle: someone who has suffered brain damage in the part that controls balance. Like this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-quad-cycle-650121.html

Pretty neat, but otherwise, no thanks.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe if it had an electric motor... and could go 60mph...


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

wont be able to take it on single tracks! i am out


----------

